# 2007 500 efi electrical problems



## dpar24 (Jan 23, 2012)

This is the problem I'm having, I recently installed a plow on my 500, After plowing for awhile and the quad heats up it will bog out and shut down. This happens when I shift from reverse and use the reverse override switch (yellow button). Also happens when I lift the plow and shift at the same time. The speedo needle bounces around when this happens and then it bogs out and shuts down. I put the shifter in park and restart the quad, it will idle good with no problems, but as soon as you start shifting, lifting the blade or pressing the reverse button, it dies out. I have gone through and cleaned the ground cables, thinking a bad ground, but still does the same thing.


----------

